# geh heut spazieren und dann siehst du sowas...x28



## armin (18 Jan. 2010)




----------



## tommie3 (18 Jan. 2010)

Also mir passiert das nie! :thumbup:
Schöne Bilder! THX


----------



## MeisterLampe (20 Jan. 2010)

da geht man doch gern spazieren


----------



## Swedish (21 Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

na das sind ja mal schöne Bilder! Schöne Motivwahl :thumbup::thumbup:

Grüße
swedish


----------



## Punisher (21 Jan. 2010)

Hoffentlich holt sie sich keinen Schnupfen


----------



## Jakkele (26 Jan. 2010)

Mich friert's


----------

